# BVI Crewed or Captain only Charter



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

Friends of ours are looking at a BVI charter this year but do not have large boat experience. There will be 6 in total in the family and all have some or extensive sailing knowledge but all on small boats and none on larger boats.

They're looking at a charter this winter and I figure a Captain only charter would suit them best as far as expense and willingness / capability to help out. 

I've seen / read lots on bareboat charters ( for future reference but not able to go ourselves yet ) but not much on Captained Charters. Anyone have any good recommendations I could pass along.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

OK - what's a small boat? The first time we chartered, we had never sailed anything bigger than 27 ft and chartered a 50 footer. It really depends on the charter company and your resume. Some companies will require a captain on the boat for a day or two to assess your competence if your resume is questionable. One person will have to be the responcible captain. Sailing in the BVI's is like sailing in a big lake with more wind and seas than you are used to. You can't get lost unless you don't pay attention to where you are. The captain may take you off the beaten path, help with mooring and cost you a bearth and $50/day.


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

Good point. Biggest they've sailed is Lasers or similar size and he has White Sail, one of the boys taught sailing at kids camp for the summer, so have sail knowledge but not big boat handling.


----------



## Captcraig1 (Aug 11, 2009)

*BVI captain or crew*

A crewed yacht charter will be more expensive than a bareboat captain but you will receive extra service from a crew. Both situations require giving up a cabin for them, but my experience as a crewed yacht captain in the BVI is that we did everything for you - from going to the remote places to serving 5 star meals three times a day, housekeeping, island tours, watersports and more. Bareboat captains are a great alternative if you want a bit more independence and a lower cost to your vacation. It's a service industry and this is the sailing capitol of the world, so you should expect an excellent captain or crew which ever way you go. Just remember that you usually get what you pay for. Happy sailing!

Capt. Craig


----------



## captainmurph (Feb 12, 2009)

*Captain only is the way to go*

Even if your friends don't feel qualified to go solo, the use of a Captain will give them the best of both worlds.

Most of the charter companies have Captains available that are friendly, very skilled and extremely knowledable.

The will need to consider that they will need to provide a cabin for him/her and include them as part of the crew for meals.

In many cases, the Captain will only spend two or three days and, when satisfied with the skills of the crew send them on their own for the rest of the trip. I've even heard of one instance where they met up in a Tortola harbor the last day and helped them back into the dock.

If you'd like more information on BVI bareboating, please check out some of my articles here: BVI Bareboating - Greg Murphy


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

speciald said:


> The captain may take you off the beaten path, help with mooring and cost you a bearth and $50/day.


I assume you meant to say $150/day. If you can find a Capt in the BVI for $50/day please PM me their contact info.


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

Maybe, I should be more specific.

I'm looking for names of charter boats / Captain only Charters that you may know. 

I've seen lots of posts on who to recommend as far as bareboat, but very little in Captain only charters. There's got to be plenty of them in the BVI's and I know this is the best pace for good recommendations. So help me out here please guys, I'd like to be able to help out some very long time friends, considering I can't be the one to take them myself.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

scottbr said:


> Maybe, I should be more specific.
> 
> I'm looking for names of charter boats / Captain only Charters that you may know.
> 
> I've seen lots of posts on who to recommend as far as bareboat, but very little in Captain only charters. There's got to be plenty of them in the BVI's and I know this is the best pace for good recommendations. So help me out here please guys, I'd like to be able to help out some very long time friends, considering I can't be the one to take them myself.


I'm still not sure I understand what you are looking for. Do you want a boat with a captain and no crew? In other words you just want a driver? If that is the case why not rent whatever bareboat configuration is appropriate and hire a captain?

Or do you want a captain on his own boat that will not only operate their vessel but somehow also cook, clean and do all the tasks that a crew member would normally do?

Are you set on a BVI based charter boat? Have you considered a St Thomas based boat?


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

Maybe that's part of the problem. I understand bareboat charters, thats simple. I looked at charters and found boats for charter with a Captain owner and was looking for some direction on where to guide them in finding a suitable charter. I did not know that you could get a bareboat and then get a Captain but how do you know the suitablilty of that captain. This is a learning experience for me as well as them. Never been there so don't know the ropes. Just looking for some direction and guidance.

It seemed that a boat with a captain, or driver, would suit them. They don't have large boat experience, i.e. driving, handling, anchoring, docking, mooring etc. and don't need a full crew to cook and help with the boat. I have most of this but have never been to the BVI's.

They mentioned BVI's, but I'm sure would consider St. Thomas.


----------



## captainmurph (Feb 12, 2009)

If you take your question and concerns to the BVI section of Travel Talk Online, you'll find plenty of answers and solutions.

Traveltalkonline: Viewing forum: British Virgin Islands


----------



## NotQuiteCapnRon (Mar 27, 2008)

Here are a couple....

Charters with a captain

http://www.windinmysails.com/index.htm

I agree with Captain Murph that you will find more info from the source he noted.

Ron


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sailwithterry.com offers 4 different pricing options.


----------

